# Lilac Wine Recipe



## tjbryner

Here is the recipe I'm going to try. Take a look at it and see what you may add or remove from it. I'm shooting for a ABV of 13% so I'll adjust sugar as I go.

This recipe is intended to make 5 gallons of medium body wine.

20 quarts lilac flowers, petals only
15 lb. Sugar Shooting for 13%ABV
Juice of 2 lemons
Zest of 1 lemon
1 pound of golden raisins 
Yeast energizer
Yeast nutrient 
1 oz. RC212 yeast

1. Put the flowers in to a large crock or stock pan. Pour 3 quarts boiling water over the pedals, cover and let sit for 2 days.
2. Pour 17 quarts boiling water over half the sugar to dissolve. Cool. Strain lilac mixture, squeezing. Return to crock with sugar water, lemon juice, and cut up rasins. Inoculate with the yeast.
3. Ferment 1 week. Strain this in to your primary. Dissolve remaining sugar in a pint of boiling water, cool and add. Fit with fermentation lock and ferment until all activity ceases
4. Stabilize and rack to clean carboy. 
5. Clear and bottle


----------



## docanddeb

I tasted lilac that had a niagara base... it was excellent. Tried to do it... the "tea" of boiling water and lilacs was spoiled before the 2 days was up... yuck! Gave up on the idea.
Here was the recipe I was trying to duplicate... 

5 gal Lilac

2.9# of lilac blossoms- frozen until ready to use
K meta
4 gal boiling water over blossoms
let stand 48 hrs
That is where I threw it out!
I can't seem to find the rest of the recipe, but it had a niagara frozen juice base and was really, really good when I tried it.
Had some last night at wine club by a different person, and it was forgettable. Just no nose or flavor to speak of.

Debbie


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier

1 pint of boiling water likely will not disolve 7 1/2 pounds of sugar,


----------



## tjbryner

1ChuckGauthier said:


> 1 pint of boiling water likely will not disolve 7 1/2 pounds of sugar,



Was suppose to be 17 quarts, one to many glass of Watermelon


----------



## tjbryner

docanddeb said:


> I tasted lilac that had a niagara base... it was excellent. Tried to do it... the "tea" of boiling water and lilacs was spoiled before the 2 days was up... yuck! Gave up on the idea.



That seems to be a common problem, I'm going to keep it in the cold basement, Covered. I'm hoping that saves it.


----------



## Ron22

I am trying Jack Kellers recipe
3-1/2 quarts lilac flowers 
1-1/2 lb granulated sugar 
10.5 oz can of Welch's 100% white grape juice frozen concentrate 
1-1/2 tsp citric acid 
1/8 tsp tannin powder 
7-1/4 pts water 
1 tsp yeast nutrient 
Champagne yeast 

Did the pour boiling water over flower now wait 48 hours and hope.
Has anyone tried this?
Is one can of concentrate enough? I do not want overpowring grape but how much flavor is there in Lilacs.
Not sure about the 3-1/2 quarts flowers is this packed or loose? I did half way a little packed but not totaly. Figured more is better with Jack's recipes.
I plan on shooting for a starting S.G. of 1.085
Any other sugestions?


----------



## Airplanedoc

That is the recipe I am using, I am only a couple weeks ahead of you so I cant give you a great deal of advise. I used loose flowers, and one can of concentrate. The tea was pretty pungent when I starter fermentation. Also make a good amount extra as there is a lot of fallout.


----------



## Ron22

I added the rest of the ingredients today and pitched the yeast. 
I had a starting SG of 1.082. 
As for fall out I did start with just a little over 1 gallon of water to start. Not sure why Jacks recipe called for 7 1/4 pints water. Plus I squeeze the "flower" bag to get most of the water out and any extra flavor or smell out.
There was definitely was the lilac smell to the water I hope it mellows a little during fermentation and aging.


----------



## Ron22

Racked it off again today. Wife and I both sampled it. The Lilac smell mellowed out alot. 
Wife could tell what it was without me telling her by the smell.
I would say the wine has a nice fragance. 
It was really kind of bland. Guess not much flavor in Lilacs.
I will have to do a PH and Acid test and see if that might help. Maybe add some more Tanin?

Airplanedoc, How is yours comming?


----------

